# Full size Ford Transit



## Willy1959 (Mar 27, 2009)

I ordered mine on September 11 2014. it finally got in my hands 2/12/2015
It has been so cold here that I have not started on the shelves yet. Next week is suppose to be a bit milder, and I should get a start. 
Has anyone on here fitted shelves in one yet? I have done some searches, but only found the connects.

I bought the 350 high roof, extended. with dual rear wheels, 3.5 ecoboost, 3:73 axle. Currently going back to the dealer for minor tweaks, possible getting it lettered next week, or the week after. 

I have a lot of grand ideas what I want to do to the inside, lets see if I have the patience not to just slap something together lol.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Goto Google.co.uk and search for transit shelving. There's way more stuff come up than a .com search


----------



## PatChap (Jun 1, 2012)

I went to a big autoshow in Toronto last week. Hundred of fancy cars, i spent hours checking out these. They look perfect, will be getting one when my current van bites the dust. 
Any pictures of yours yet?


----------



## Willy1959 (Mar 27, 2009)

PatChap said:


> I went to a big autoshow in Toronto last week. Hundred of fancy cars, i spent hours checking out these. They look perfect, will be getting one when my current van bites the dust.
> Any pictures of yours yet?


meh, it just looks like a big grey van right now  didnt see any reasons to start taking pictures yet. lol


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

I buy my stuff from American van equipment, Just curios was there no upfit money from ford ?.


----------



## Willy1959 (Mar 27, 2009)

sunkist said:


> I buy my stuff from American van equipment, Just curios was there no upfit money from ford ?.


yes there was some money. the bulkhead that I chose from ranger spent every dime. I did not want steel shelves in the back, I want a very customized/customizable shelving system. I know a guy that can build that! :thumbup:


----------



## Willy1959 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Willy1959 (Mar 27, 2009)

The lettering is just conceptual right now, it should be done next week, the van is real. lol


----------



## Ohteah (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice, pushing my boss to check them out. I'm on the clock for the new work vehicle. 
One of the other guys has a 350 cutaway and it's just much better set up than the 350 vans. 
Looks awesome.
Post some pics when you start getting it shelved out.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

You would be crazy not to do a wrap on a transit. It's just crying out for a full wrap.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> You would be crazy not to do a wrap on a transit. It's just crying out for a full wrap.



Or at least a half wrap . Got to cost some coin thow on that size Van .


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

I have been waiting for the full size Transit for 3 years, Any body who knows transits loves them they have been voted #1 many times, 80% of all crime useing a van is done in a Transit they must be good!!!!!!!!, c/k out top gear you tube in a Transit round the Nuerinburg ring in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Are they still made in Turkey?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I doubt it. The transit connects were but these things are way to big to ship.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

sunkist said:


> I have been waiting for the full size Transit for 3 years, Any body who knows transits loves them they have been voted #1 many times, 80% of all crime useing a van is done in a Transit they must be good!!!!!!!!, c/k out top gear you tube in a Transit round the Nuerinburg ring in less than 10 minutes.



What is *useing*? :laughing:

Driveing? Danceing? :laughing:


----------



## Willy1959 (Mar 27, 2009)

m1911 said:


> Are they still made in Turkey?


THE connects were made in Turkey, I think Spain now. the full size are made in kansas city MO


----------



## Willy1959 (Mar 27, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> You would be crazy not to do a wrap on a transit. It's just crying out for a full wrap.


I am not crazy. I prefer more tasteful, in fact I scaled back this lettering 4 times to get it where I want it, I want people to know who I am, but I don't want to shout it at them.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Willy1959 said:


> I am not crazy. I prefer more tasteful, in fact I scaled back this lettering 4 times to get it where I want it, I want people to know who I am, but I don't want to shout it at them.



Your company logo is awful. It's about as generic and boring as it comes and before you stick that to the new van I would seriously consider having one professionally designed. You want it to be remembered and get people's attention. It don't have to be in your face OTT design but something that size is a great way to get you recognized. 

I have seen a lot of very good wraps done in the UK. They ain't that common over here yet but they are slowly taking off.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Willy1959 said:


> I am not crazy. I prefer more tasteful, in fact I scaled back this lettering 4 times to get it where I want it, I want people to know who I am, but I don't want to shout it at them.


Some times less is more, My test for signage can you read it on the other side of the interstate, When traveling at speed, Name, number, what the hell you do, The rear just the same not as big, 
Some of thse wraps i see are way to busy, unless the truck/van is at rest you have no idea what its all about.
C/k out the second pic for pj's no phone #


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

You don't have to know what it's about. It's about being recognized. You couldn't tell what I do from my logo at all but I'm constantly told they see my vehicles about all the time. I only have one vehicle with my logo on it and I'm rarely about with it as it's always in site unless I'm moving to another job. It gives customers a great first impression before I have ever spoken to them.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

rrk said:


> Gotcha
> I am pretty sure Kreg would dive around in that van also


Wouldnt suprise me. He's got the rock n roll spirit man.


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

SAcarpenter said:


> Promaster but close enough
> View attachment 149906
> View attachment 149938
> View attachment 149946
> ...


We are thinking about going this route with a diesel. I may email you with questions. Thanks for posting.


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

You got it


----------

